# New to the forum



## Twoheal (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi my name is dylan and i am intressted in getting some ghost mantids i have read wild eye reptiles mantid sheet on them and have some questions. it says that they are not all toghether canabalistic is it possible to keep more than one in an enclosure.i have a large cricket keeper can i use this or is it to small. also is this a good starter mantid. i have alot of crickets on hand for other reptiles witch i gut load with kale collard greens summer squash and mustard greens are these allright for the mantids, or should i start some ff cultures. also where can i get some its very hard to find breeders online. thanks for takeing the time to read this.


----------



## Rick (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome. I moved your thread to the right forum. Your questions are very basic and have been answered before. Please try the search feature. You can find plenty of breeders here.


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome, Dylan.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome, Dylan. Lots of breeders around here indeed. Make a post in the classifieds,


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome


----------

